# First custom



## arrendale8105 (Dec 16, 2016)

Traded some work for this custom by Alef Forge in Valdosta. I was like a 5 year on Christmas morning going to pick it up. Extremely pleased with it. 1095, Hamon,copper corbies, cocobolo handle and sheath. I sure hope to get to put it to use this weekend! I think I'm hooked on custom knives now lol.


----------



## buckrub (Dec 16, 2016)

Good lookin knife. Hope you get to try her out this weekend.


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 16, 2016)

Nothing like bartering is there. 
Nice knife


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 16, 2016)

Nice knife


----------



## wvdawg (Dec 16, 2016)

Congrats - very nice - careful, you can get addicted!


----------



## bg7m (Dec 21, 2016)

very, very nice


----------



## IFLY4U (Dec 22, 2016)

He makes a nice knife.
Gary


----------



## Razor Blade (Dec 25, 2016)

Yes sir , nice. A beautiful sheath also.


----------

